# How many New World Cichlids? (55 gallon tank)



## Gui101do (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello, long time lurker, first time poster.

My Rough specs:
I have a 55 gallon tank (48x13x24), 2 powerheads, an undergravel filtration system, and an appropriate power filter. Plus 2 quick-learning, novice aquarists.

The Cichlids my grilfriend and I are interested in are; Electric Blue Jack Dempseys, Green Terrors, Blood Red Parrots, & firemouths.

Other fish we have contemplated adding if able: Bala Shark (minimum of 3), Redtail Shark, Gold Dojo or Clown Loach, any applicable Barb, Hammers Cobalt Blue Lobster, snails, shrimp, plus she's really dying to add in a few aquatic frogs, though I'm unsure if they'd survive once the fish grow.

Here are my questions:

What would be any GLARING compatibility issues? I am aware of the semi-aggressive to aggressive nature of the cichlids, but I also know that the lobster, sharks, and barbs can be hearty and will hold their own.

With my specs and tank size, what would be the max limit of fish ONCE THEY ARE FULL GROWN. I don't want these fish to fit now, but then once they mature, be over crowded. What's a realistic number of cichlids/others so that I will not have overcrowding issues down the line? 4 cichlids? 5? Less? More?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

From what I have read on Dempseys the general rule is minimum 10 gallons per fish. I don't really know much about the others, but would guess if they are similar size then they would require about the same. So I would say 5 Jack dempsey sized fish would be about all you would want in a 55 gallon.

As for the second question I think shrimp and most snails would not stand a chance. I suspect the lobster would also have a hard time. I do know some one who is keeping a bala shark with Jack Dempeys, but I don't know how common that is. I would be cautious with the frog. I don't know if they will bother it or not.


----------



## Gui101do (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok, Jacks & the electric blue Jacks get to be around 10 inches, or so I read. I've heard the electric blues do not generally grow as big. The Parrotfish & Green Terror are to get to be about 8 inches while the firemouth will be 6 inches.

So, if I mix and match these 4 cichlids, having a total of 5 or so, what else would I/should i include?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Look into dwarf ones, they are most the time alot more docile then their full grown cousins.


----------



## Gui101do (Apr 2, 2010)

According to the aqadvisor stocking calculator, I cannot have more than a red parrot cichlid and a green terror chichlid. It says the aquarium would be over stocked. However, I don't think the calculator takes into account my undergravel filter & 2 powerheads, which should allow slightly more capacity, right?

What if I throw in a few cockatoo chichlids? Would they be a healthy fit with a couple larger guys? My local pet store seems to think I can fit more chichlids in my tank than the aqadvisor is telling me, so I'm a bit confused.


----------

